# Water Smells Like Fart!



## SOURDIESEL

What up every body, i just started cycling my tank a few days ago. Ive got a marinelab canister filter with a power filter.
I put 8 zebra danios, an electric blue cray, some swordtail plants, and a piece of drift wood with some live plan on it.
tank:








water:








MY QUESTION:Why does my water now smell like fart? Is this normal?

Thanks,
SOUR D


----------



## MPG

SOURDIESEL said:


> What up every body, i just started cycling my tank a few days ago. Ive got a marinelab canister filter with a power filter.
> 
> i put 8 zebra danios, an electric blue cray, some swordtail plants, and a piece of drift wood with some live plan on it.
> Heres a pic of my tank set up right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is a pic of blyeberry haze (cant you see the resemblance?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of my water param.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY QUESTION:Why does my water now smell like fart? Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks,
> SOUR D


Fixed pics


----------



## SOURDIESEL

THANKS MPG!









I was having a hard time with those!

Im sitting here smoking my huka for like an hour trying to figure out how to post pics from tinypic!!!! (so annoying)

Sorry for my nubness

SOUR D


----------



## Tensa

a tank going through a cycle typically will have some odor to it from the ammonia and nitrites. high nitrates could cause a odor as well. once the cycle is complete and your nitrates are under control (warning your nitrates will be high once the tank is cycled but water changes will get them back under control) the odor should dissipate. also check for any uneaten food in the tank.


----------



## SOURDIESEL

Tensa said:


> a tank going through a cycle typically will have some odor to it from the ammonia and nitrites. high nitrates could cause a odor as well. once the cycle is complete and your nitrates are under control (warning your nitrates will be high once the tank is cycled but water changes will get them back under control) the odor should dissipate. also check for any uneaten food in the tank.


Alright cool. Thanks for the info.









glad to hear my clothes arnt going to smell like fart forver!









SOUR D


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

It is probably the ammonia which has a feces/urine smell to it.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW

I was soaking some wood in some water had it sealed tight, opened it one day and smelt like rottened eggs. So just letting you know, it could be the driftwood or maybe the other guys are right. I'm not sure just giving some insight.


----------



## amazonjungle

MPG said:


> What up every body, i just started cycling my tank a few days ago. Ive got a marinelab canister filter with a power filter.
> 
> i put 8 zebra danios, an electric blue cray, some swordtail plants, and a piece of drift wood with some live plan on it.
> Heres a pic of my tank set up right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is a pic of blyeberry haze (cant you see the resemblance?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of my water param.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY QUESTION:Why does my water now smell like fart? Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks,
> SOUR D


Fixed pics








[/quote]

nice looking paramters. are they still like that?


----------

